# 2021 Wyoming Mule Deer Mount Back



## Benjamin59 (Jan 19, 2014)

Amazing buck but also that’s a incredible mount


----------



## silasbowhunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Gorgeous mount! Great buck too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfin4480 (May 4, 2015)

Yep, beautiful mount. Congrats


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Fantastic looking mount…….. congratulations on a great mulie!


----------



## WVFarrier2 (5 mo ago)

I wish we had them here in WV...awesome critters


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Ohiocoot (Sep 4, 2020)

Gorgeous


----------



## Wyonative (Oct 12, 2020)

Nothing beats a good old Wyoming buck…. I bet you remember the taste of the blackstrap’s too…..👍👍


----------



## Wyonative (Oct 12, 2020)

The silver/grey color makes them invisible in the sage brush prairie… aka grey ghost 😎😎👍👍


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

he does taste good


----------



## Playa0069u (11 mo ago)

That is a wonderful mount, wish we had mule deer here in Florida. I miss seeing them in Colorado all the time


----------



## n2rockets (Oct 2, 2013)

Thats a great looking mount especially with the scenery placed around it


----------



## Major Pain (Oct 19, 2012)

That’s an unbelievable looking piece of art. Beautiful work by you and the taxidermist!


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks again. He does do great work


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

Wyonative said:


> The silver/grey color makes them invisible in the sage brush prairie… aka grey ghost 😎😎👍👍


Have you ever heard of the Wyoming Outfitter and Guide Association (WYOGA) ?


----------



## Wyonative (Oct 12, 2020)

Yes, a very highly recognized association, but I have had no personal dealings with them.


----------



## ABE18 (Sep 20, 2014)

Beautiful buck Brother. Lived in WyHomeing most of my life before relocating to Montana. I have probably spent some time near where you harvested if I was a betting man


----------



## 1-bighunter (Feb 23, 2007)

Great looking mount and a great buck. Congrats!


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow… make me want to send that pic to my taxidermist!


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks for the positive feedback


----------



## Mdfowlman2 (May 19, 2021)

Wow!


----------



## WesternWild (May 23, 2020)

Sweet silver buck! Hope you tipped the taxidermist, they did excellent!


----------



## Uniquename (Oct 19, 2021)

Beautiful buck, congrats!


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

Also the antlers are not freeze dried they were sprayed with Velvalok . Once right after they skinned it and once when we got back to the camp. Worked great


----------



## azjim (11 mo ago)

Awesome.


----------

